# What is the exact purpose of a "Pre-planning meeting"? and related issues Co. Cork



## mth (6 Nov 2010)

I'd be really grateful to be enlightened on the exact purpose of a preplanning meeting !!

We have a small site (1/3 acre) in County Cork and ideally would like to build 2 houses on it, one for our daughter and one for ourselves.
Before approaching an architect, we wanted to know if this was feasible from a planning point of view so we organised a pre-planning meeting with the local area planner.

However when we mentioned this meeting to 2 architects at the Self -Build Show, one advised against this and the other thought it would be OK.

We are now at a loss as to what to do. 
Would it be appropriate to phone the planning office and ask them if this is OK
We dont want to prejudice any future application.

We'd appreciate any advice all you experts out there could give us.


----------



## RKQ (7 Nov 2010)

Pre-planning meetings can be useful. A good professional Planner will be very helpful regarding the Development Plan & might even visit the site prior to the meeting.

Alas some Planners can point out the obvious, quote the Development Plan and take little interest.

I'm advise most Clients to have a Pre-Planning meeting. It is not binding on either party and a decision to grant or refuse permission will not be made at the meeting. One can have a very positive Pre-planning meeting, lodge an application and still be refused permission.

From a sewerage treatment point of view it will be very difficult to get two houses on third acre site, without mains sewerage.


----------



## onq (7 Nov 2010)

mth said:


> I'd be really grateful to be enlightened on the exact purpose of a preplanning meeting !!
> 
> We have a small site (1/3 acre) in County Cork and ideally would like to build 2 houses on it, one for our daughter and one for ourselves.
> Before approaching an architect, we wanted to know if this was feasible from a planning point of view so we organised a pre-planning meeting with the local area planner.
> ...



Go for the meeting, but I would suggest you appoint your architect and draw up plans showing how each house will have an adequate means of access and sufficient open space as well as amenity taking into account the drainage requirements.

As RKQ has pointed out, a 1/3 of an acre is tight for two houses using a standard septic tank system and depending on the size of the houses.

I think you should have your facts to hand, knowing this, and come in with a site assessment already done and a properly worked out suggestion for drainage, siting and access on paper.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                          as a defence or support - in  and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action     be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                          Real Life with rights to inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matters    at           hand.


----------



## Whatisup (8 Nov 2010)

Hi MTH,
As a professional planning consultant based in Cork, my advice is to firstly engage a qualified person to carry out a percolation test on your 1/3 acre site to determine the ground drainage conditions. Do this even before employing an architect. 
Cork County Council keeps a register of approved engineers and technicians who will meet the EPA standard for site testing. Only the results of approved testers will be accepted at planning application validation stage.
Once you know the carrying capacity of the site, it will be clear whether or not it is possible to develop two houses there. As mentioned by RKQ, the site may not accommodate two houses on septic tank systems. 

The site zoning is very important as is the question of housing need. Cork County is particularly strict when it comes to permitting development on lands designated as green belt or rural housing control zone.

Pre-planning meetings can be very useful to determine the nature of development that is acceptable, but you should firstly be well prepared as per ONQ's suggestion.

FS (RPS)


----------

